# Washington Dc



## NJBiker72

I have to attend a conference in Dc this summer and was thinking of taking my bike for some morning exercise. 

Any good routes starting near the white house? I used to ride the rock creek trail on my hybrid but i was thinking road bike? Any suggestions?


----------



## pmf

You could ride over to Hains Point and do laps around the road -- that's a popular lunchtime thing to do here in DC. There might be a morning crowd there as well, I've never been in the morning. If you cross the river, there's a bike path in VA that goes either out into the VA suburbs (west), or to Mount Vernon (east) depending on which way you turn. This is the path that most bike commuters coming from VA use, so you'll see quite a few riders. Probably the most direct (and least confusing) route would be to ride down the mall to 14-th street and then ride across the 14-th street bridge and connect directly up with the bike path. When do you plan to be here?


----------



## NJBiker72

pmf said:


> You could ride over to Hains Point and do laps around the road -- that's a popular lunchtime thing to do here in DC. There might be a morning crowd there as well, I've never been in the morning. If you cross the river, there's a bike path in VA that goes either out into the VA suburbs (west), or to Mount Vernon (east) depending on which way you turn. This is the path that most bike commuters coming from VA use, so you'll see quite a few riders. Probably the most direct (and least confusing) route would be to ride down the mall to 14-th street and then ride across the 14-th street bridge and connect directly up with the bike path. When do you plan to be here?


Probably go down June 10. Hopefully ride that Mon-Wed (maybe not everyday). How are the trails? I remember Rock Creek was not conducive to thin, racy tires, but the path along the river when I was down a couple of weeks ago looked nice. What got me thinking of it.


----------



## KWL

As the first MUT in the area the Rock Creek trail has been showing its age for years now. I thought I heard some upgrades/improvements are planned. The Mt. Vernon, Custis and W&OD trails in Virginia are in much better shape, though the Mt. Vernon too is showing its age with the narrow surface. A good 18+ miler is the Arlington Loop, a portion of which is my longer route home. It can be picked up at any of the the bridges. [edited to add] I see the Arlington County map has you using the Four Mile Run trail, rather than the W&OD. I'd suggest keeping to the W&OD....there's a nice new route under I-395 now.


----------



## pmf

NJBiker72 said:


> Probably go down June 10. Hopefully ride that Mon-Wed (maybe not everyday). How are the trails? I remember Rock Creek was not conducive to thin, racy tires, but the path along the river when I was down a couple of weeks ago looked nice. What got me thinking of it.


Both the VA bike trail and Hains Point are paved and in much better shape than much of Rock Creek Parkway. Definitely suited for road bikes.


----------



## pmf

Another trail that I didn't first think of (I rarely ride it) is the Capitol Cresent. This is a nice trail that starts in Georgetwon and parallels the river for several miles. 

Maps of the Capital Crescent Trail


----------



## NJBiker72

Thanks. Both of you. Look nice.


----------



## leo santos

tks for the tips, the arlington loop seems great! this also interests me big time, since Ill be in DC for a conference for a few days in the end of March. Actually from there Im going to NY by bike, a 3 day trip.. shall start a new topic on that soon.. anyway, just a silly question, are bikes allowed to ride along with cars on every street inside city perimeters in the US?


----------



## Slim Chance

Yes, you can ride on all city roads, unless marked otherwise. Biking on most limited access highways, however, is prohibited. Riding on sidewalks is prohibited in parts of some cities, including DC. DC also has an increasing number of bike lanes, including one the run up the middle of Pennsylvania Avenue.

[QUOTE just a silly question, are bikes allowed to ride along with cars on every street inside city perimeters in the US?[/QUOTE]


----------



## leo santos

umm didnt know that, tks! 
regarding the roads, if i google dc-ny it shows a 267 mile bike path, do u think thats all through bike-legal roads? actually it shows so many directions (over 300) and it seems its all more like city aves and small road ways, so Im afraid Id certanily get lost... is that really so?


----------



## NJBiker72

leo santos said:


> umm didnt know that, tks!
> regarding the roads, if i google dc-ny it shows a 267 mile bike path, do u think thats all through bike-legal roads? actually it shows so many directions (over 300) and it seems its all more like city aves and small road ways, so Im afraid Id certanily get lost... is that really so?


Can't imagine NY to DC or vice versa would be much fun.

Problem IMO would be going around Philly. You can't ride over the DE Memorial Bridge from NJ into Delaware and you would not want to ride through North Philly, so that means circling it. 

An alternative might be the Cape May-Lewes ferry (does it run in the winter)? But that would put you on the Delmarva peninsula.


----------



## leo santos

Tks NJ.. ye, the more I research on it, the more it doesnt sound fun.. here in Brazil you can ride on most highways on the roadside..
Ill try to get some insight from the guys at climateride.org .. its either this or giving up - which would mean renting a car and looking for some nice hills around to try the bike im building there! so maybe its more fun anyway..


----------



## dcorn

Throw up a post when you get down here. Can't ride in the morning, but I'd be down for some after-work exercise around DC and NoVA.


----------



## leo santos

Tks dcorn, will do, and keep posting as I decide where/when Im staying..
Hope I havent kidnapped the OP thread completly


----------



## NJBiker72

dcorn said:


> Throw up a post when you get down here. Can't ride in the morning, but I'd be down for some after-work exercise around DC and NoVA.


I will too but probably all mornings for me. The after conference nights are mandatory social.


----------



## leo santos

Off topic here.. Social conference nights completly suck! Since im not even from US and its just me from my company there, Im off big time these dinners heheh


----------



## MB1

pmf said:


> Another trail that I didn't first think of (I rarely ride it) is the Capitol Cresent. This is a nice trail that starts in Georgetwon and parallels the river for several miles.
> 
> Maps of the Capital Crescent Trail


Ya but it is worth your life to ride it during rush hour.


----------



## pmf

MB1 said:


> Ya but it is worth your life to ride it during rush hour.


I've only ridden it a few time. The Mount Vernon trail can be mentally exhausting on a nice Spring weekend day. I've been commuting from Northern VA to DC for almost 20 years on the W&OD. The traffic on that trial has increased tremendously. Some parts can be downright dangerous on an nice day. Beats trafic though.


----------



## mopman411

Rider here in the area. From Reston VA to national mall. If you are looking for a great ride cross the 14th street bridge then head south on mt vernon trail to 4 mile run, then hit W&OD. great ride. If you want to get your heart pumping hit the curtis trail, its a lot of fun.. but does have some blind corners.

If you ride early in the morning or late in the evening watch out for trail ninjas. About half the people on the trails don't wear reflective gear.


----------



## NJBiker72

Thanks. I remember the rock creek trail was pretty rough back in my days there. How are the others? Thinking of maybe taking the lesser bike with thicker (28) tires rather than a "race" type bike with 23's.


----------



## mopman411

I can't talk towards the condition of the rock creek trail, I don't ride it.

MT. Vernon trail is in good condition. Its a heavy traffic trail. Personal experience, its a good trail, slight grades at times. Perfect for an afternoon or weekend cruise.

Curtis trail. Portions of the trail can be sketchy at very high speed, due to roots having grown under the pavement. The trail has modest to steep, requiring a standing climb, grades. Riding the trail during low light levels isn't advisable without lights. Portions of the trail are newer and unmarked, because the pavement is newer it can be a little challenging to see at times.

Four Mile Run trail. This trail is in good condition. The trail has good width, marked signs and good viability. Trail traffic can be heavy during the weekends but with the trail width I have found trail traffic to be a non issue. Some portions of the trail are no wider than a standard sidewalk, but only for short distances.

W&OD trail. The trail is in good condition, clearly marked. This is also the most heavily used trail in the area. W&OD runs parallel to I-66 and Orange line metro train, out to West Falls Church, so traffic on the trail can be heavy east of West Falls Church. This trail has slight hills with only a handful requiring a standing climb.

Most trails in the area are marked with signs and most trails are difficult to get confused on.. but exploring is always fun 

You should be fine with those tires. All the trails I listed I ride with 23s.


----------



## Creakyknees

there's gonna be a velodrome near DC this year!!!

Cycle track coming to Buzzard Point - Washington Business Journal


----------



## dcorn

mopman411 said:


> I can't talk towards the condition of the rock creek trail, I don't ride it.
> 
> MT. Vernon trail is in good condition. Its a heavy traffic trail. Personal experience, its a good trail, slight grades at times. Perfect for an afternoon or weekend cruise.
> 
> Curtis trail. Portions of the trail can be sketchy at very high speed, due to roots having grown under the pavement. The trail has modest to steep, requiring a standing climb, grades. Riding the trail during low light levels isn't advisable without lights. Portions of the trail are newer and unmarked, because the pavement is newer it can be a little challenging to see at times.
> 
> Four Mile Run trail. This trail is in good condition. The trail has good width, marked signs and good viability. Trail traffic can be heavy during the weekends but with the trail width I have found trail traffic to be a non issue. Some portions of the trail are no wider than a standard sidewalk, but only for short distances.
> 
> W&OD trail. The trail is in good condition, clearly marked. This is also the most heavily used trail in the area. W&OD runs parallel to I-66 and Orange line metro train, out to West Falls Church, so traffic on the trail can be heavy east of West Falls Church. This trail has slight hills with only a handful requiring a standing climb.
> 
> Most trails in the area are marked with signs and most trails are difficult to get confused on.. but exploring is always fun
> 
> You should be fine with those tires. All the trails I listed I ride with 23s.


This is a good synopsis. Really it doesn't matter what trails you are on around the area, if it's nice out, they will be crowded and tough to ride at a decent clip. 

Capital Crescent trail from Georgetown up to Bethesda is nice, but is bumpy due to roots. Quite a PITA, literally, especially on a super stiff bike. I think its 12 miles or so each way and very slightly uphill when going north.

Rock Creek trail runs from Georgetown up the parkway and near the zoo. This trail is troublesome because its usually packed with runners, very narrow in spots, and can be sandy. Last time we rode it, we had a hell of a time constantly slowing for runners and rec riders. You can ride on the rock creek parkway itself, but probably only advisable on weekends when traffic is low. During the week, its a death wish.


My recommendation parallels others. Ride out of DC to other trails. You can go from Georgetown (M-street) across the key bridge into arlington and hit the Custis trail (merges with W&OD). Just after the key bridge if you turn south, you can go on the Mt Vernon trail. Or you can cross the Memorial bridge and hit the Mt Vernon trail. Either ride that all the way south or hit the 4 mile run trail just south of Ntl airport to merge into the super long W&OD. If you want to check out national harbor in MD, ride the mt vernon trail to alexandria and make your way up to the Wilson Bridge, which has a trail across it into MD.

Lots of options


----------



## NJBiker72

dcorn said:


> This is a good synopsis. Really it doesn't matter what trails you are on around the area, if it's nice out, they will be crowded and tough to ride at a decent clip.
> 
> Capital Crescent trail from Georgetown up to Bethesda is nice, but is bumpy due to roots. Quite a PITA, literally, especially on a super stiff bike. I think its 12 miles or so each way and very slightly uphill when going north.
> 
> Rock Creek trail runs from Georgetown up the parkway and near the zoo. This trail is troublesome because its usually packed with runners, very narrow in spots, and can be sandy. Last time we rode it, we had a hell of a time constantly slowing for runners and rec riders. You can ride on the rock creek parkway itself, but probably only advisable on weekends when traffic is low. During the week, its a death wish.
> 
> 
> My recommendation parallels others. Ride out of DC to other trails. You can go from Georgetown (M-street) across the key bridge into arlington and hit the Custis trail (merges with W&OD). Just after the key bridge if you turn south, you can go on the Mt Vernon trail. Or you can cross the Memorial bridge and hit the Mt Vernon trail. Either ride that all the way south or hit the 4 mile run trail just south of Ntl airport to merge into the super long W&OD. If you want to check out national harbor in MD, ride the mt vernon trail to alexandria and make your way up to the Wilson Bridge, which has a trail across it into MD.
> 
> Lots of options


Thanks. Think I may take the winter bike with wider (28) tires down. Might let me enjoy the trails a bit more at a slower pace.


----------



## nov0798

I ride this route a bunch. i really like it

Custis Trail 2.3 by nov0798 at Garmin Connect - Details

You can also do the ride to Mount Vernon

GW Trail 2.3 by nov0798 at Garmin Connect - Details


----------



## NJBiker72

nov0798 said:


> I ride this route a bunch. i really like it
> 
> Custis Trail 2.3 by nov0798 at Garmin Connect - Details
> 
> You can also do the ride to Mount Vernon
> 
> GW Trail 2.3 by nov0798 at Garmin Connect - Details


Have to look closer at those. Mount Vernon sounds amazing but don't think i will have that much time.


----------



## dcorn

Just rode down to Mt. Vernon and back today. First time I had done it, the trail gets nice and windy down south, a nice change from going mostly straight on all the other trails in the area. 41 miles starting from Ballston in Arlington.

Riding out of the city, through Old Town Alexandria, and across the WW bridge to National Harbor and back would be a nice little workout.


----------



## leo santos

Tks Nov dcorn mop and everyone!

So is Mt vernon the best option if Im looking for a little climbing action? I mean, Im having constant daydreams about trying my first carbon bike (which Im having built in DC and gonna get it on saturday the 24th) so no climbing at all for the first weekend with it would be a bit frustrating to say the least.. are there better alternatives for at least 7% grade stretches around town, or Im a much better renting a car and driving somewhere not too far?


----------



## mopman411

For a simple ride, not a lot of milage, look at east potomac park. I go there during my lunch breaks and ride for about an hour. Its darn near flat and easy to ride loops around the park. During better weather the place is busy but never to the point of the national mall.. thank god. Chasing and passing cars is a blast.

For a challange hit the Custis Trail hard. Everything else seems to be an easy ride with maybe a moderate challange at times.


----------



## Winters

Downtown DC is almost deserted some weekends, but if OP stayed in DC yesterday for riding their new bike, 
then all this was going on also: the Rock'n' Roll USA Marathon and the annual Cherry Blossom Festival and St.Patrick's day events. 
.
... » Rock ‘n’ Roll USA: March 17, 2012 Rock 'n' Roll Marathon Series
.. National Cherry Blossom Festival: The Nation's Greatest Springtime Celebration
.. Obama Celebrates St. Patrick's Day (PHOTOS)
.
Street closings, thousands of Cherry Blossom tourists, and the usual bubble around Presidential pub visits.
.
Hopefully OP got outside the city and enjoyed a great ride ... the weather was fantastic.


----------

